# are these Rocks or dried sceletons



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

They are not small pieces and just wondering how to identify these.
Piece on the right looks strange

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04844_zps6bf4cd84.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like Tonga branching rock to me. Most of my Rock is like that, bought it as live rock from SUM years ago. I think there is a export ban now of this from Tonga. BRS seems to be selling dried version

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-tonga-branch-dry-live-rock-1.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Looks like Tonga branching rock to me. Most of my Rock is like that, bought it as live rock from SUM years ago. I think there is a export ban now of this from Tonga. BRS seems to be selling dried version
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-tonga-branch-dry-live-rock-1.html


thanks for pointing in right directions. It is closer to this one

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-pukani-dry-aquarium-live-rock-1.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sure does..


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty expensive rock and hard to find these days. I've always liked the look of this type of rock over the Marco rock. Greg I have a few extra pieces if you are looking for some


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> pretty expensive rock and hard to find these days. I've always liked the look of this type of rock over the Marco rock. Greg I have a few extra pieces if you are looking for some


I am looking for something to put in the sump. cheaper is better, but it can not be small pieces. probably will just order from goreef for 1.99

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a few large pieces for you Mr. Sig
I am leaving on sunday though so if you wanted them we could meet at Alex's house.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sent you PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm... Russian guy meeting the Latino at the Columbian guy's house to pick up some choice "rock"..there is a story line in there somewhere


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Hmm... Russian guy meeting the Latino at the Columbian guy's house to pick up some choice "rock"..there is a story line in there somewhere


done and everybody is OK 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Gonna take a lot of rock to fill that beautiful sump 

BTW that brain is bouncing back. looking good Sig Thanks again !!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

lloydj said:


> Gonna take a lot of rock to fill that beautiful sump
> 
> BTW that brain is bouncing back. looking good Sig Thanks again !!!


Glad to hear it. good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Greg - the piece on the right looks like a dried out blue ridge coral.

Looks like nice and porous rock. You'll have some nice sponge growth in there for your sump for sure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Greg - the piece on the right looks like a dried out blue ridge coral.
> 
> Looks like nice and porous rock. You'll have some nice sponge growth in there for your sump for sure.


Thanks Eric. will start add slowly piece by piece

WOW. would like to have these blue ridge coral.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=blue...w.shells-of-aquarius.com%2Fcoral.html;480;468

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Greg, one of those pieces you took came from Eric 
You should thank him


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Oh Greg, one of those pieces you took came from Eric
> You should thank him


thank you all involved 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the coffee!!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

Blue ridge coral looks very nice. Great colour. 

-


----------

